# GHOST Lector FS SF 2021



## overkill_KA (16. Oktober 2020)

Sammlung bisher bekannter Spezifikationen zum Ghost Lector FS:

*Technische Daten:*

Laufradgröße: 29 "
Federweg Gabel: 100 mm (Größe XS-S) bzw. 120 mm (Größe M-XL)
Federweg Dämpfer: 107 mm (Größe XS-S) bzw. 115 mm (Größe M-XL)
Hinterbaukonzept: VPP
Sattelstützenmaß: 34,9 mm (EightPins Vorbereitung)
HR Einbaumaß: 12x148 mm
Innenlager: Pressfit
Rahmenmaterial: Carbon (die hochpreisigen WC und Pro Rahmen setzen auf UC Carbon)
ggf. Montage von zwei Flaschenhaltern möglich
SuperFit Geometrie
...

- Verfügbarkeit: je nach Modell frühestens 06/08 2021

*Geometrie:*





*Essential*

Farben: Petrol/Ocean, Chocolate/Riot Red
Preis: 3499€



Spoiler: Aussattung




*Rahmen:*Ghost Lector FS LC Carbon*Gabel:*Fox 34 Float Performance SC Remote 100 mm (XS-S) 120 mm (M-XL)*Dämpfer:*Fox Float DPS Performance Elite Remote 107 mm (XS-S) 115 mm (M-XL)*Schaltwerk:*Shimano XT RD-M8100 12-S*Schalthebel:*Shimano Deore SL-M6100*Kettenradgarnitur:*Shimano FC-MT5101 32T*Kassette:*Shimano Deore CS-M6100 10-51_x000D_*Schaltauge:*FRHG0061*Anzahl Gänge:*12*Innenlager:*Shimano BB-MT800*Kette:*Shimano CN-M6100*Lenker:*Ground Fiftyone flat bar Dia. 31.8 mm 700 mm (XS) 720 mm (S) 740 mm (M-L) 760 mm (XL)*Griffe:*WTB Trail II*Vorbau:*Ground Fiftyone Dia. 31.8 mm*Sattel:*Selle Italia X3 Boost*Sattelstütze:*Ground Fiftyone Carbon 34.9 mm*Sattelklemme:*GW Seatclamp 38.0 mm*Bremsen:*SRAM Level TL 2/2 Piston 180 / 160 mm Disc*Bremsscheiben:*Shimano SM-RT56 180 / 180 mm*Bremshebel:*Shimano BL-M7100*Laufradsatz vorne:*Rodi Wheelset 15x110 mm*Laufradsatz hinten:*Rodi Wheelset 12x148 mm*Reifen:*Schwalbe Racing Ralph Performance 29x2.25*Gewicht:*keine Angaben*max. zulässiges Gesamtgewicht:*keine Angaben*Größe(n):*29" XS/41.7cm, S/44.1cm, M/46.5cm, L/48.9cm, XL/51.3cm













*Universal*

Farbe: Olive/Light Olive
Preis: 4299€



Spoiler: Aussattung




*Rahmen:*Ghost Lector FS LC Carbon*Gabel:*Rock Shox SID Select+ RL Oneloc 100 mm (XS-S) 120 mm (M-XL)*Dämpfer:*Rock Shox SID Luxe Select+ RL 107 mm (XS-S) 115 mm (M-XL)*Schaltwerk:*SRAM XO1 Eagle 12-S*Schalthebel:*SRAM GX Eagle*Kettenradgarnitur:*Truvativ Stylo 6K 32T*Kassette:*SRAM XG 1275 10-50*Schaltauge:*FRHG0061*Anzahl Gänge:*12*Innenlager:*SRAM Pressfit DUB*Kette:*SRAM GX Eagle*Lenker:*Ground Fiftyone flat bar Dia. 31.8 mm 700 mm (XS) 720 mm (S) 740 mm (M-L) 760 mm (XL)*Griffe:*ESI Grip black*Vorbau:*Ground Fiftyone Dia. 31.8 mm*Sattel:*Selle Italia SLR Boost*Sattelstütze:*Ground Fiftyone Carbon 34.9 mm*Bremsen:*SRAM Level TLM 2/2 Piston 180 / 180 mm Disc*Bremsscheiben:*SRAM Centerline 180 / 180 mm*Bremshebel:*SRAM Level TLM*Laufradsatz vorne:*Syntace W28i Wheelset 15x110 mm*Laufradsatz hinten:*Syntace W28i Wheelset 12x148 mm*Reifen:*Maxxis Ikon 3C MaxxSpeed Exo 29x2.35*Gewicht:*keine Angaben*max. zulässiges Gesamtgewicht:*keine Angaben*Größe(n):*XS/41.7cm, S/44.1cm, M/46.5cm, L/48.9cm, XL/51.3cm*Farbe(n):*Olive/Light Olive








*Advanced*

Farben: Black, Cherry/Red
Preis: 4999€



Spoiler: Aussattung




*Rahmen:*Ghost Lector FS UC Carbon*Gabel:*Rock Shox SID Select+ RL Oneloc 100 mm (XS-S) 120 mm (M-XL)*Dämpfer:*Rock Shox SID Luxe Select+ RL 107 mm (XS-S) 115 mm (M-XL)*Schaltwerk:*SRAM XO1 Eagle 12-S*Schalthebel:*SRAM GX Eagle*Kettenradgarnitur:*Truvativ Stylo 6K 32T*Kassette:*SRAM XG 1275 10-50*Schaltauge:*FRHG0061*Anzahl Gänge:*12*Innenlager:*SRAM Pressfit DUB*Kette:*SRAM GX Eagle*Lenker:*Syntace Vector Rise 5 mm Dia. 31.8 mm 700 mm (XS) 720 mm (S) 740 mm (M-L) 760 mm (XL)*Griffe:*ESI Grip black*Vorbau:*Syntace Megaforce2 Dia. 31.8 mm*Sattel:*Selle Italia SLR Boost*Sattelstütze:*Eightpins mechanical 34.9 mm*Bremsen:*Formula Cura 2 2/2 Piston 180 / 180 mm Disc*Bremsscheiben:*Formula 180 / 180 mm*Bremshebel:*Formula Cura*Laufradsatz vorne:*Syntace W28i Wheelset 15x110 mm*Laufradsatz hinten:*Syntace W28i Wheelset 12x148 mm*Reifen:*Maxxis Ikon 3C MaxxSpeed Exo 29x2.35*Gewicht:*keine Angaben*max. zulässiges Gesamtgewicht:*keine Angaben*Größe(n):*XS/41.7cm, S/44.1cm, M/46.5cm, L/48.9cm, XL/51.3cm*Farbe(n):*(1) Black, (2) Cherry/Red












*Pro*

Farbe: Black/Lava
Preis: 6499€



Spoiler: Aussattung




*Rahmen:*Ghost Lector FS UC Carbon*Gabel:*DT Swiss F232 ONE Remote 100 mm (XS-S) 120 mm (M-XL)*Dämpfer:*DT Swiss R232 ONE Remote 107 mm (XS-S) 115 mm (M-XL)*Schaltwerk:*Shimano XTR RD-M9100 12-S*Schalthebel:*Shimano XTR SL-M9100*Kettenradgarnitur:*Race Face Next SL 32T*Kassette:*Shimano XTR CS-M9100 10-51*Schaltauge:*FRHG0061*Anzahl Gänge:*12*Innenlager:*Shimano BB-MT800*Kette:*Shimano CN-M8100*Lenker:*Syntace Vector Carbon Rise 5 mm Dia. 31.8 mm 700 mm (XS) 720 mm (S) 740 mm (M-L) 760 mm (XL)*Griffe:*ESI Grip black*Vorbau:*Syntace Megaforce2 Dia. 31.8 mm*Sattel:*Selle Italia SLR*Sattelstütze:*Eightpins mechanical 34.9 mm*Bremsen:*Shimano XTR 2/2 Piston 180 / 180 mm Disc*Bremsscheiben:*Shimano SM-RT81 180 / 180 mm_x000D_*Bremshebel:*Shimano BL-M9100*Laufradsatz vorne:*Ghost Carbon Wheel V26 15x110 mm*Laufradsatz hinten:*Ghost Carbon Wheel V26 12x148 mm*Reifen:*Maxxis Recon Race Exo TR 120TPI 29x2.35*Gewicht:*keine Angaben*max. zulässiges Gesamtgewicht:*keine Angaben*Größe(n):*XS/41.7cm, S/44.1cm, M/46.5cm, L/48.9cm, XL/51.3cm*Farbe(n):*Black/Lava







*World Cup*

Farbe: Team Camo
Preis: 7599€



Spoiler: Aussattung




*Rahmen:*Ghost Lector FS UC Carbon*Gabel:*Rock Shox SID Ultimate Race Day 100 mm (XS-S) 120 mm (M-XL)*Dämpfer:*Rock Shox SID Luxe Ultimate Remote 107 mm (XS-S) 115 mm (M-XL)*Schaltwerk:*SRAM AXS XX1 Eagle 12-S*Schalthebel:*SRAM AXS XX1 Eagle*Kettenradgarnitur:*SRAM XX1 Eagle 34T*Kassette:*SRAM XG 1299 10-50T Rainbow*Schaltauge:*FRHG0061*Anzahl Gänge:*12*Innenlager:*SRAM Pressfit DUB*Kette:*SRAM XX1 Eagle Rainbow*Lenker:*Syntace Vector Carbon Rise 5 mm Dia. 31.8 mm 700 mm (XS) 720 mm (S) 740 mm (M-L) 760 mm (XL)*Griffe:*ESI Grip black*Vorbau:*Syntace Megaforce2 Dia. 31.8 mm*Sattel:*Selle Italia SLR Boost*Sattelstütze:*Eightpins mechanical 34.9 mm*Bremsen:*SRAM Level Ultimate Carbon 2/2 Piston 180 / 180 mm Disc*Bremsscheiben:*Formula 180 / 160 mm*Bremshebel:*SRAM Level Ultimate Carbon*Laufradsatz vorne:*Ghost Carbon Wheel V26 15x110 mm*Laufradsatz hinten:*Ghost Carbon Wheel V26 12x148 mm*Reifen:*Maxxis Aspen Exo TR 120TPI 29x2.25*Gewicht:*keine Angaben*max. zulässiges Gesamtgewicht:*keine Angaben*Größe(n):*XS/41.7cm, S/44.1cm, M/46.5cm, L/48.9cm, XL/51.3cm*Farbe(n):*Team Camo








Quelle


----------



## matt017 (16. Oktober 2020)

Ist zwar auch in den Spezifikationen erwähnt, kann man aber auch noch mal extra erwähnen, da nicht unbedingt gewöhnlich:


VPP Hinterbau


eventuell zwei Flaschen im Hauptrahmen möglich


Integration der EightPins Sattelstütze (hat das Lector Hardtail scheinbar auch)

Bin gespannt auf die offizielle Vorstellung und erste Tests...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (16. Oktober 2020)

Hier stand ein unberechtigter Einwand. Bitte weiter gehen. Es gibt nichts zu sehen.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Oktober 2020)

matt017 schrieb:


> Ist zwar auch in den Spezifikationen erwähnt, kann man aber auch noch mal extra erwähnen, da nicht unbedingt gewöhnlich:
> 
> 
> VPP Hinterbau
> ...



Übernehme ich noch - danke



McDreck schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da sicher mit den Preisen? Das aktuelle Essential steht mit 2499,- Euro in der Liste. Bei Rockmachine steht das 2021 mit 2299,- Euro. Ich glaube nicht, dass die ganze Palette direkt mal um 1000,- Euro teurer gemacht wurde.



Es geht hier in dem Thread um die Fullys (FS) nicht die Hardtails


----------



## McDreck (16. Oktober 2020)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Es geht hier in dem Thread um die Fullys (FS) nicht die Hardtails


Das ist mir in der Eile entgangen.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Oktober 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Das ist mir in der Eile entgangen.



Die Übersicht zu den Hardtails ist hier


----------



## sx5r (20. Oktober 2020)

ich bin mal gespannt, ob die Angaben zur Geometrie so bestehen bleiben. Ließt sich schon arg gestreckt (Reach 489mm in Größe M? ) Ansonsten finde ich das System sehr interessant, VPP finde ich in Europa zu wenig vertreten =)


----------



## Gefahradler (4. November 2020)

Vorbaulänge angeblich 45mm, wobei es dieses Maß beim Syntace Megaforce garnicht gibt, ist also entweder 40 oder 50mm. Schade find ich, dass der Lenkwinkel für so ein modernes Fully doch eher steil ist mit 68°. Da hat man bei anderen schon 66,5° gesehen... Aber ansonsten findes ich es echt glungen, jetzt fehlen nur noch Real-Gewichte...


----------



## hhuhu (4. November 2020)

Weiß eigentlich wer etwas über die Laufräder sind das Ghost gelabelte Bike Bike Ahead Felgen oder ist das eine Eigenentwicklungen?


----------



## TranceRider (6. November 2020)

Bei den Laufrädern handelt es sich um eine Eigenentwicklung. Am 30.11 sollen die Räder offiziell auf der Homepage vorgestellt werden.


----------



## Günther Fischer (11. November 2020)

Cool, neues Video auf YouTube Ghost Lector FS
100 bzw 120 mm Federweg und 2 Flaschenhalter!!!
68 Lenkwinkel finde ich nicht steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 556995 (30. November 2020)

Die neuen Modelle sind jetzt auf der Website verfügbar. Wenn Ghost speziell das Lector FS auch als Frameset verkaufen würde, dann würde ich sofort eins bestellen. 

Wenn nicht, dann kommt das Lector FS für mich vermutlich eher nicht in Frage. Ich brauche schlicht kein Komplettbike, sondern nur einen Rahmen. Ansonsten wird's bei mir halt ein Mondraker F-Podium.


----------



## Deleted 556995 (30. November 2020)

Günther Fischer schrieb:


> 68 Lenkwinkel finde ich nicht steil.


Für ein race bike ist das alles andere als steil. Eigentlich sogar eher recht flach.


----------



## Deleted 556995 (30. November 2020)

sx5r schrieb:


> Ließt sich schon arg gestreckt


Ist für ein race bike doch perfekt. Längerer reach bedeutet automatisch eine tiefere Haltung des Oberkörpers, für optimale Spannung im Rumpf (core strength). Außerdem sind dann schon keine elend langen Vorbauten nötig, was wiederum das Lenkverhalten verbessert.


----------



## sx5r (30. November 2020)

gestreckt ist das eine, da bin ich grundsätzlich bei dir ... aber als Vergleich:
Rahmengröße M
Scott Spark = 429,5mm
Mondraker F-Podium = 460mm
Lector FS = 489 mm
6cm ggü. Scott und immer noch 3cm ggü. Mondraker ist nicht mal eben ein bisschen. 
Das ist nebenher nur eine Feststellung, keine Kritik oder gar Vorverurteilung  ... Ich finde das Rad wirklich schick und werde jedenfalls testen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 556995 (30. November 2020)

sx5r schrieb:


> 6cm ggü. Scott und immer noch 3cm ggü. Mondraker ist nicht mal eben ein bisschen.


Da hast du völlig recht, es ist zugegebenermaßen schon lang für XC bike. Ich war ehrlich gesagt auch kurz verwundert. Allerdings muss man auch beachten, dass der effektive Sitzwinkel laut Geometrietabelle auf der Website wohl bei 76° liegt. Das ist auch wesentlich steiler als bei den meisten anderen XC Rädern. Der effektive Unterschied bei der Oberrohr-Länge wird wohl nicht ganz so drastisch ausfallen, wie der extrem lange reach vermuten lässt. 


sx5r schrieb:


> Ich finde das Rad wirklich schick und werde jedenfalls testen ;-)


...ich definitiv auch!


----------



## Bul Biker (7. Juli 2021)

Hat von Euch mittlerweile wer das Bike probegefahren, oder gekauft und kann hier von den Fahreigenschaften berichten?

Weis vielleicht noch wer das Gewicht des Rahmens inclusive Dämpfer? Auf der Homepage finde ich es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhuhu (7. Juli 2021)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> Hat von Euch mittlerweile wer das Bike probegefahren, oder gekauft und kann hier von den Fahreigenschaften berichten?
> 
> Weis vielleicht noch wer das Gewicht des Rahmens inclusive Dämpfer? Auf der Homepage finde ich es nicht.


Habe meins bereits im Januar bestellt. Dürfte es in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen bekommen. Kann dann gerne Mal wiegen. Modell ist das Advanced in Rahmengröße L


----------



## Günther Fischer (8. Juli 2021)

Es gibt auch immernochkeinen Test in den Magazinen. Viel Glück mit deiner Bestellung! Ich glaubs immer erst wenn ichs anfassen kann. Wie die Funktion des Flaschenhalters oben ist bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## Bul Biker (8. Juli 2021)

Zum Glück eilt es mir nicht. Aber derzeit muss man ja schon Jahre voraus planen. Bin mal gespannt ob es für 2022 überhaupt neue Modelle raus kommen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. Juli 2021)

https://www.bike24.de/p1398858.html im Angebot


----------



## Günther Fischer (16. Juli 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p1398858.html im Angebot


Größe M


----------



## Deleted 556995 (16. Juli 2021)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> Hat von Euch mittlerweile wer das Bike probegefahren


Ich jedenfalls nicht. Der einzige Händler in meiner Nähe der Ghost verkauft hatte keins in Größe L vorrätig und meinte auch dass nicht damit zu rechnen ist, dass er demnächst Nachschub bekommt. 

Habe auch noch nichts gekauft/bestellt und warte noch auf Tests, tendiere mittlerweile aber eher zum neuen Scott Spark RC.


----------



## Günther Fischer (16. Juli 2021)

BenTheSwabian schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls nicht. Der einzige Händler in meiner Nähe der Ghost verkauft hatte keins in Größe L vorrätig und meinte auch dass nicht damit zu rechnen ist, dass er demnächst Nachschub bekommt.
> 
> Habe auch noch nichts gekauft/bestellt und warte noch auf Tests, tendiere mittlerweile aber eher zum neuen Scott Spark RC.


Ich habe das oiz von Orbea erstanden, kann ich empfehlen. Tr Version


----------



## rboncube (19. Juli 2021)

Heute angekommen. Direkt aus dem Karton. Lector FS Universal in Gr. S 
Gewicht mit Pedalen 12,5 kg.  Ganz schöner Brocken


----------



## hhuhu (19. Juli 2021)

rboncube schrieb:


> Heute angekommen. Direkt aus dem Karton. Lector FS Universal in Gr. S
> Gewicht mit Pedalen 12,5 kg.  Ganz schöner Brocken


Schon gefahren? Wenn ja wie fährt es sich? Waren die Fidlock Flaschenhalter standardmäßig dran?


----------



## rboncube (19. Juli 2021)

hhuhu schrieb:


> Schon gefahren? Wenn ja wie fährt es sich? Waren die Fidlock Flaschenhalter standardmäßig dran?


Nein. Erst am Abend bekommen. Nur ne kurze Runde um den Block. Die Magnetteile waren schon dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bart3 (9. August 2021)

rboncube schrieb:


> Nein. Erst am Abend bekommen. Nur ne kurze Runde um den Block. Die Magnetteile waren schon dran.


Hi,

ich würde mich über einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht sehr freuen.
Bist du zufrieden?

Viele Grüße und schon Mal Danke


----------



## Günther Fischer (9. August 2021)

Schon kurios, seit 16. oktober geistern die Berichte über das Ghost im Netz. Noch immer kein Test im Netz. Was ist das für Marketing?
Brauchts das nicht mit einer Zeitung mal ein Rad in die Hand trücken?


----------



## rboncube (10. August 2021)

Die Lector FS werden erst seit ein paar Wochen ausgeliefert. Davor hatten wahrscheinlich nur die Mädels vom Ghost Team so ein Rad. Auf MTB News gibt's eine etwas ausführlichere Beschreibung der Olympia Bikes von Anne und Caro. 
Alleine auf die Bewertung der Bike Bravos wurde ich auch nichts geben. Ist zwar ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt aber häufig entscheidet halt auch wieviel Anzeigen die jeweilige Firma schaltet über sehr gut oder gut. 
Hast keinen Händler in der Nähe der schon ein Lector FS da hat? 

Gruß Rene


----------



## bart3 (11. August 2021)

bin es gestern zumindest mal in der einfachen Essential Ausstattung gefahren.....gekauft bzw. bestellt als Advanced Variante. Falls jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt es zu kaufen --> fällt relativ groß aus.

Mit passt mit 180cm und 87 Schrittlänge das M gut. Ohne Probefahrt hätte ich wohl das L gekauft.


----------



## Juuro (24. August 2021)

Hat jemand mal den Rahmen vom Lector FS gewogen?


----------



## McDreck (24. August 2021)

Juuro schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal den Rahmen vom Lector FS gewogen?








						Arbeitsgerät – Olympia Edition: Ghost Lector FS von Anne Terpstra und Caroline Bohé
					

Arbeitsgerät – Olympia Edition: Ghost Lector FS von Anne Terpstra und Caroline Bohé  Weiter geht’s in der Reihe der Vorstellungen der XC-Olympiabikes. Heute bei uns: Die richtig schicken Räder von Anne Terpstra und Caroline Bohé – das Ghost Lector FS in den „Dutchie“- und „Sweet...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Und der Post darunter.


----------



## nowak222 (7. September 2021)

Hallo,
haben alle Lector FS 2021 eine Teleskop Sattelstütze? Sieht man auf dem Bild wo da Universal ist gar nicht


----------



## hhuhu (7. September 2021)

nowak222 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> haben alle Lector FS 2021 eine Teleskop Sattelstütze? Sieht man auf dem Bild wo da Universal ist gar nicht


Die Modelle Advanced, Pro und Worldcup haben jeweils eine Eightpins Variosattelstüze. Essential sowie Universal haben eine feste Sattelstütze.


----------



## nowak222 (7. September 2021)

ok danke...kann man die nachrüsten mit innenzug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhuhu (7. September 2021)

Weiß ich leider nicht sicher. Müsste aber möglich sein. Am besten einfach einen Händler fragen oder Ghost eine Email schreiben.


----------



## nowak222 (7. September 2021)

ok danke für die Hilfe...werd mal bei Ghost nachfragen...


----------



## CptObius (8. September 2021)

Man kann wohl als Endkunde bei 8pins die Stützen kaufen. Auf den Bildern des Essentials erkennt man auch, dass die Nubsies am Rahmen nur ne Abdeckung haben.
Wird also gehen!
Eine 34,9er Stütze geht auch auf jeden Fall.

Hier der 8Pins Shop Link: https://shop.eightpins.at/


----------



## nowak222 (8. September 2021)

hab heute bei Ghost angerufen. Dropper nachrüsten kein Problem. Vorbereitung für den innen Bowden ist vorhanden.


----------



## DeKa79 (23. September 2021)

nowak222 schrieb:


> hab heute bei Ghost angerufen. Dropper nachrüsten kein Problem. Vorbereitung für den innen Bowden ist vorhanden.


Wenn die Eightpins zu teuer ist:









						Limotec A1 Höhenverstellbare Vario Sattelstütze mit Hub 150mm - Limotec Webshop
					

VarioStütze 150mm 30,9mm 31,6mm Sattelstütze Test




					www.limo-tec.de
				




Ist die Stütze die Ghost in den anderen Modellen mit 34.9er Sitzrohr verbaut (Riot-Serie z. B.).


Edit: Die Limotec ist zudem mit dem gleichen Versatz (25mm) wie die Eightpins bzw. die originale Sattelstütze erhältlich.


----------



## marcossa (25. September 2021)

Probefahren ist ja grad schwierig, demnach auch die Größenwahl 

Laut Ghost Größenrechner komme ich bei 175/SL82 auf eine M.

Kann das passen, oder doch auf ne S?

@GHOST_official


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bart3 (28. September 2021)

marcossa schrieb:


> Probefahren ist ja grad schwierig, demnach auch die Größenwahl
> 
> Laut Ghost Größenrechner komme ich bei 175/SL82 auf eine M.
> 
> ...


Sollte passen....


Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen Interessant:

In ca 8 Wochen verkaufe ich mein Lector FS Essential in M mit der Ausstattung des Advanced.
Also X01/GX, Syntace Laufräder, Sid Select+ Gabel, KindShock Dropper für 3800€....
Anstatt der EightPins vom Advanced ist eine KindShock Dropper verbaut.
Wer Interesse für 3800€ an dem Rad hat kann mich gerne per PN anschreiben.


----------



## nowak222 (28. September 2021)

Vielleicht auch für den anderen interessant. Habe mein FS Lector Essential 2021 in L neu vor 4 Wochen für 2999€ von Bike24 gekauft.
Aber gut...ich musste noch 190€ für eine dropper Post investieren

Ich appelliere nur an faire Preise hier


----------



## bart3 (28. September 2021)

nowak222 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch für den anderen interessant. Habe mein FS Lector Essential 2021 in L neu vor 4 Wochen für 2999€ von Bike24 gekauft.
> Aber gut...ich musste noch 190€ für eine dropper Post investieren
> 
> Ich appelliere nur an faire Preise hier


Bin ich bei Dir....Nur verkaufe ich meines mit der Ausstattung von der 4999€ Version....


----------



## nowak222 (28. September 2021)

bart3 schrieb:


> Bin ich bei Dir....Nur verkaufe ich meines mit der Ausstattung von der 4999€ Version....


Stimmt...aufgemotzt. 
Basis ist immer noch ein Essential


----------



## bart3 (28. September 2021)

nowak222 schrieb:


> Stimmt...aufgemotzt.
> Basis ist immer noch ein Essential


"Basis ist immer noch ein Essential" und das sagt mir jetzt was? An dem Rad ist nur noch der Rahmen Essential  der Rest ist "aufgemotzt"


----------



## Nehcuk (26. Oktober 2021)

warum der verkauf?
was man so lesen kann scheint es ja eines der genialsten xc bikes zu sein das man z.zt. bekommen kann


----------



## rboncube (26. Oktober 2021)

Nehcuk schrieb:


> warum der verkauf?
> was man so lesen kann scheint es ja eines der genialsten xc bikes zu sein das man z.zt. bekommen kann


Stimmt 👌😉


----------



## CptObius (29. Oktober 2021)

Heyho,
Ich muss hier jetzt auch mal eine Lanze für das FS brechen. Ich mag zwar nicht aus der Marathonisti oder XC-Ecke kommen, aber das Rad ist super effizient, klettert grad wegen seiner Länge gut(glaube ich) und ist bergab ein Vergnügen.
Wenn ich mal Annehme, dass Ghost das Rad hauptsächlich für den anspruchsvollen WC entwickelt hat und man sich die Rennen anschaut, dann geht das Konzept doch voll auf?! 
Für den klassischen XC-ler ist vllt to much, aber als Trailbiker bin vollends zufrieden. Man könnte es fast Downcountry schimpfen

Hab jetzt einige km im Grundspec gefahren und danach an meine Vorlieben angepasst.
In Grundspec des Essential fehlt eindeutig die Dropper und die Geschwindigkeit und Sicherheit die dieses Rad ermöglicht möchte mMn. noch einen flacheren Lenkwinkel.
Woche später, nachdem der Workcomponents 2° Steuersatz eingepresst ist, bin ich einfach nur begeistert. Rennt berghoch, ich fahr jeden technischen Anstieg mit einer nie dagewesenen Leichtigkeit und bergab ist es das beschriebene Mini-Enduro.
Wenn ich Olympia hätte mitfahren müssen, wäre das FS aus den vertretenen Bikes das Bike meiner Wahl!


----------



## helmut333 (29. Oktober 2021)

CptObius schrieb:


> Heyho,
> Ich muss hier jetzt auch mal eine Lanze für das FS brechen. Ich mag zwar nicht aus der Marathonisti oder XC-Ecke kommen, aber das Rad ist super effizient, klettert grad wegen seiner Länge gut(glaube ich) und ist bergab ein Vergnügen.
> Wenn ich mal Annehme, dass Ghost das Rad hauptsächlich für den anspruchsvollen WC entwickelt hat und man sich die Rennen anschaut, dann geht das Konzept doch voll auf?!
> Für den klassischen XC-ler ist vllt to much, aber als Trailbiker bin vollends zufrieden. Man könnte es fast Downcountry schimpfen
> ...


Servus,

die originalen Felgen hast du drauf gelassen? Was hast du für einen Lenker montiert? Rise? Backsweep...


----------



## CptObius (30. Oktober 2021)

Moin,

Vorderes Laufrad hatte ich noch rumflacken, ist ne China Nabe mit WTB Felge. Hintere Felge fahr ich bis sie durch ist, is leider ein bissl schwer.
Lenker is meine treue Answer Atac Protaper Combo. Vorbaulänge blieb gleich, der Lenker ist jetzt 770 breit und hat 8°Back und 4°Up mit 20mm Rise. Und es is verdammt leicht mit 105g Vorbau und 213g Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helmut333 (30. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die Infos! Ich überlege noch zwischen dem Essential und Universal. Die Laufräder sind bestimmt schön schwer beim Essential. Hast du ja auch bestätigt. Die wiegen bestimmt locker 2100g. Hast du die mal gewogen? Das Deore Zeug sollte ja sonst ordentlich funktionieren, man könnte ja die Laufräder noch tauschen, schließlich sind 800€ kein Pappenstiel. Einen Lenker mit diesen Werten hatte ich auch im Auge, der originale ist für mich nicht fahrbar. Ich bin schon 3x die Bikes gefahren, feine Teile...


----------



## CptObius (30. Oktober 2021)

Gewogen hab ichs sie noch nicht, aber ich kann mal zurückrechnen. Es ist ja bekannt was eine Deore Kassette, Bremsscheibe, Reifen und Insert wiegt. Schätze aber auch eher >1300g allein das Hinterrad. Finde aber die Ausstattung des Essential echt super bis auf den LRS und die fehlende Dropper. Mir wäre es den Aufpreis zun Universal nicht wert. Und da fehlt auch noch die Dropper!


----------



## helmut333 (30. Oktober 2021)

Da hast du Recht. Schwachpunkt sind echt die Laufräder. Danke für deine Infos...


----------



## Lambiny (12. November 2021)

Hallo 😁

Kann man den Laufradsatz beim essential wechseln? Welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?

Lg


----------



## Lambiny (12. November 2021)

Hallo 😁

Kann man den Laufradsatz beim essential wechseln? Welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?

Lg


----------



## CptObius (15. November 2021)

Natürlich kann man an nem Fahrrad das Laufrad wechseln?!
Empfehlung puh, das ist ganz vom Geldbeutel abhängig. 
Ein Newmen SL(x)A ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Preis und Haltbarkeit.

Ich selbst bau mir immer meine Laufräder. Und da hab ich keinen roten Faden, sondern shoppe einfach in Angeboten


----------



## Lambiny (15. November 2021)

CptObius schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man an nem Fahrrad das Laufrad wechseln?!
> Empfehlung puh, das ist ganz vom Geldbeutel abhängig.
> Ein Newmen SL(x)A ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Preis und Haltbarkeit.
> 
> Ich selbst bau mir immer meine Laufräder. Und da hab ich keinen roten Faden, sondern shoppe einfach in Angeboten


Gut dann kommen carbon Laufräder drauf😁 nächstes jahr. Heute hol ich mir das gute Stück vom Händler. 

Das Rad ist ja schon recht schwer😳


Lg tom


----------



## marcossa (16. November 2021)

Lambiny schrieb:


> Gut dann kommen carbon Laufräder drauf😁 nächstes jahr. Heute hol ich mir das gute Stück vom Händler.
> 
> Das Rad ist ja schon recht schwer😳
> 
> ...



Welche Variante wird es denn?  Stell doch paar Bilder ein bitte.


----------



## bart3 (16. November 2021)

Falls jemand für das lector FS ne dropper braucht....Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcossa (2. Dezember 2021)

Hab heut mein Lector FS bekommen  in olive grün, sieht in echt super aus.

Eine Frage habe ich. Eine Schraube an der Wipppe steht extrem "tief" im Rahmen, sieht irgendwie fehlerhaft aus. Foto anbei. Ist das bei Euch auch so? Danke schonmal. Sind von der Außenkante Rahmen zum Schraubenkopf gut 4-5mm.

@GHOST_Factory_R @GHOST_official

Noch zwei Punkte:


Waren bei Euch tubeless Ventile im Lieferumfang?
Ich hatte noch so nen Miniflaschenöffner-Tool in der Beilagenkiste. Das scheint an der Achse im Hinterrad klemmen zu "dürfen"?  richtig?


----------



## checky (11. Dezember 2021)

Sieht für mich alles normal aus, bzw. ist an meinem auch so


----------



## marcossa (12. Dezember 2021)

Danke @checky dann passt es.

Hab noch eine Dropper nachgerüstet.

Die erste Tour war top, fährt sich super.

@checky Du hast eine Kettenführung montiert hab ich in einem deiner Posts gelesen? Welche passt da?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Februar 2022)

Hi,

Welches Fahrwerk mag denn besser sein fürs Bike? Fox oder Rock Shox??

Danke


----------



## TranceRider (14. März 2022)

Da das Worldcup Modell wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr kommt wurde es erstmal das Universal mit einigen Umbauten. Am meisten erstaunt hat mich das Innenleben des Lectors!
Hab erst gedacht die haben in Taiwan ne Klobürste im Rahmen vergessen...also ansich net schlecht die Idee...nur halt ein bischen schwer mit 54gr. Ein paar Kabelbinder mit insgesamt 4gr. funktionieren genau so gut.

Nachdem ich jahrelang an allen Rädern nur die Fox 32SC gefahren bin muss ich sagen dass die SiD Ultimate richtig geil funktioniert.

Momentaner Zwischenstand sind 10,33kg mit der bleischweren Ghost Stütze


----------



## McDreck (14. März 2022)

TranceRider schrieb:


> Hab erst gedacht die haben in Taiwan ne Klobürste im Rahmen vergessen...also ansich net schlecht die Idee...nur halt ein bischen schwer mit 54gr. Ein paar Kabelbinder mit insgesamt 4gr. funktionieren genau so gut.


Noise brush. Nicht ungewöhnlich.








						Anti noise brush / Bürste zur Geräuschreduzierung
					

Produkteigenschaften - Noise Damper Brush      Passend für:     Radon Jealous   Radon JAB        Länge:  490 mm     Farbe     schwarz     Gewicht     32 g       Lieferumfang     1 x Radon Noise Damper...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwade (18. März 2022)

TranceRider schrieb:


> Da das Worldcup Modell wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr kommt wurde es erstmal das Universal mit einigen Umbauten. Am meisten erstaunt hat mich das Innenleben des Lectors!
> Hab erst gedacht die haben in Taiwan ne Klobürste im Rahmen vergessen...also ansich net schlecht die Idee...nur halt ein bischen schwer mit 54gr. Ein paar Kabelbinder mit insgesamt 4gr. funktionieren genau so gut.
> 
> Nachdem ich jahrelang an allen Rädern nur die Fox 32SC gefahren bin muss ich sagen dass die SiD Ultimate richtig geil funktioniert.
> ...


Moin, welche Rahmengröße hast du, mich hat das gleiche Problem mit dem Pro Modell ereilt und deswegen bin ich auf das Modell umgestiegen, liege im Moment mit Dropper post bei 11, 7 kg in Größe XL und hab echt schon viel leichtes Zeug verbaut. Hast du Mal ne Liste deiner Parts.😁

Gruß thomas


----------



## TranceRider (18. März 2022)

mrwade schrieb:


> Moin, welche Rahmengröße hast du, mich hat das gleiche Problem mit dem Pro Modell ereilt und deswegen bin ich auf das Modell umgestiegen, liege im Moment mit Dropper post bei 11, 7 kg in Größe XL und hab echt schon viel leichtes Zeug verbaut. Hast du Mal ne Liste deiner Parts.😁
> 
> Gruß thomas



Hab Rahmengröße M

Lenker: Darimo Flat Bar 740mm
Fox Dual Position Lockout Hebel 
Lenkerendstopfen: Samurai Sword Tubeless Kit
Griffe: Lizard Skins DSP
Vorbau: Newmen SL 318.2 60mm
Bremse: Magura Mt8 SL 
Titanschraubn und OAK Components Hebel
(wiegen 20gr mehr als die originalen Carbon-Hebel) 
Bremsscheiben: Magura Storm SL 180/160
Schaltung: Sram XX1 Eagle
Kurbel: Sram XX1 Eagle mit Quarq Powermeter
Laufradsatz: Acros XC Race SLS
Reifen: Wolfpack Speed 29x2,25"
Sattel: SQlab 612 R Carbon 13cm
Sattelstütze: Ghost Carbon
Sattelklemme: Tune Schraubwürger
Pedale: Crankbrothers Eggbeater Titan
Flaschenhalter: Merida Carbon
Viele Schrauben in Titan getauscht... 

Umbau auf SiD Ultimate... Dürfte so 90-100gr weniger ausmachen.


----------



## mrwade (18. März 2022)

TranceRider schrieb:


> Hab Rahmengröße M
> 
> Lenker: Darimo Flat Bar 740mm
> Fox Dual Position Lockout Hebel
> ...


Super Danke,
Hab auf Dt Swiss umgerüstet, fehlen noch die Buchsen vom Dämpfer. Wie man bei dir sieht "klein Vieh macht auch Mist" ich werde noch die Eightpins nachrüsten.
Bremse hab ich Trickstuff Piccola, Lenke/ Vorbaukombi ist noch fraglich?
Laufräder Bike ahaed/ Tune und Newman nabe.kurbel Raceface/Stages Kombi, Reifen wird bei mir auch Wolfpack: Race/Speed oder 2x Speed 2,4


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. März 2022)

Die "Klobürste" ist bei Cube auch drin.


----------



## AlexTL (28. April 2022)

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe ein bisschen seltsames Problem, vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee ;-)

Ich habe grad ein Ghost 2021 Lector FS SF LC U Universal geliefert bekommen. 

Das Problem: der hintere Lockouthebel am Dämpfer streift am Rahmen-Abdeckgummi, wenn man ihn nach unten dreht. Das ist entweder richtig seltsam/schlecht konstruiert oder mir wurde eine falsche Rahmen/Dämpfer-Kombination zusammengesteckt. Der Dämpfer ist der Rock Shox Sidluxe Select+. Ich habe ein Gif-Video angehängt

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank für jede Idee/Erfahrung


----------



## wildchild (4. Mai 2022)

AlexTL schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe ein bisschen seltsames Problem, vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee ;-)
> 
> ...


Der Rahmen ist schlichtweg nicht zur Verwendung eines am Dämpfer montierten Lockouthebels konzipiert. Entweder baust du auf Kabel-Lockout um oder du entfernst die Gummiabdeckung komplett. Dann würde ich allerdings nochmals prüfen, ob der Hebel bei vollem Federweg mit dem Rahmen kollidiert.


----------



## AlexTL (4. Mai 2022)

wildchild schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist schlichtweg nicht zur Verwendung eines am Dämpfer montierten Lockouthebels konzipiert. Entweder baust du auf Kabel-Lockout um oder du entfernst die Gummiabdeckung komplett. Dann würde ich allerdings nochmals prüfen, ob der Hebel bei vollem Federweg mit dem Rahmen kollidiert.


Danke dir für die Antwort! Das befürchte ich auch, mich wundert es aber schon sehr, dass so eine nicht-funktionale Kombination überhaupt verkauft wird, vor allem in der Preisklasse. So ein offensichtlicher Konstruktions/Kombinationsfehler müsste dem Hersteller doch eigentlich peinlich sein.


----------



## McDreck (4. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht tröstet Dich, dass Lockout unnötig ist.


----------



## AlexTL (4. Mai 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Vielleicht tröstet Dich, dass Lockout unnötig ist.


Gutes Video und interessanter Inhalt! So ganz hilft es aber nicht über die Verwunderung dieser Konstruktion hinweg ;-).


----------



## hahi (13. November 2022)

Moin Moin, 

Kann mir einer von euch die max. Kettenblattgröße verraten? Wie üblich 36z oder nur 34z wegen dem eher voluminösen Hinterbau? 

Ride On!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwade (13. November 2022)

hahi schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Kann mir einer von euch die max. Kettenblattgröße verraten? Wie üblich 36z oder nur 34z wegen dem eher voluminösen Hinterbau?
> 
> Ride On!


34 auf jeden Fall


----------



## Günther Fischer (14. November 2022)

hahi schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Kann mir einer von euch die max. Kettenblattgröße verraten? Wie üblich 36z oder nur 34z wegen dem eher voluminösen Hinterbau?
> 
> Ride On!


Schreib doch Mal den Support von Ghost an, konnten mir immer weiter helfen falls Maße unklar waren.


----------



## matsch (21. November 2022)

Frage: Nutzt jemand den Flaschenhalter am Oberrohr? Ist das wirklich praktikabel ober bleibt man da beim Fahren ständig mit den Beinen hängen? So recht kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bei Marathon Rennen gut geht.   Danke euch


----------



## hahi (21. November 2022)

Günther Fischer schrieb:


> Schreib doch Mal den Support von Ghost an, konnten mir immer weiter helfen falls Maße unklar waren.


Hab ich jetzt gemacht. 34z ist die offizielle Freigabe seitens Ghost.
Alles Größere hätten sie nicht probiert und sei damit nicht freigegeben. 
Nach selbstgemachter Schablone sollten aber 36z bei 52mm Kettenlinie kein Problem sein. Bei 55mm sollten sogar bis zu 40t drin sein. 

Ich werde Berichten.


----------



## Günther Fischer (21. November 2022)

hahi schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt gemacht. 34z ist die offizielle Freigabe seitens Ghost.
> Alles Größere hätten sie nicht probiert und sei damit nicht freigegeben.
> Nach selbstgemachter Schablone sollten aber 36z bei 52mm Kettenlinie kein Problem sein. Bei 55mm sollten sogar bis zu 40t drin sein.
> 
> Ich werde Berichten.


An meinem Lector habe ich ein 34er Oval von Rotor, brauchts echt mehr? Auf den CC Strecken sind zum Teil so steile Stücke da bin ich beim Fully auch mit 32 glücklich 😉 2018er Lector


----------



## hahi (22. November 2022)

Günther Fischer schrieb:


> An meinem Lector habe ich ein 34er Oval von Rotor, brauchts echt mehr? Auf den CC Strecken sind zum Teil so steile Stücke da bin ich beim Fully auch mit 32 glücklich 😉 2018er Lector


Ich geb dir recht, es braucht nicht mehr als 34z, wenn man das Ghost in dessen favorisierten Gelände bewegt. 
Es gibt aber Leute, denen die Geo vom Ghost super zusagt, aber das Ratt nur Fahren, weil sie ein vollgefedertes Gravel wollen. 
So z.B. derjenige, für den ich das ganze in Erfahrung bringe. 
Und für mich als Technikfreak geht es da bei solchen Fragen teils auch einfach um "was geht" und "was kann man" und nicht um "was ist sinnvoll". 
Ein Kettenblatt ist zum Glück schnell getauscht. Da kann man ganz gut rumprobieren.


----------



## mrwade (22. November 2022)

matsch schrieb:


> Frage: Nutzt jemand den Flaschenhalter am Oberrohr? Ist das wirklich praktikabel ober bleibt man da beim Fahren ständig mit den Beinen hängen? So recht kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bei Marathon Rennen gut geht.   Danke euch


Ich habe den Fidlock Halter bei längeren Rennen genutzt. Funktioniert gut, aber wenn der Körper unter Vollast ist ist es mit dem zurück führen manchmal problematisch, beim normalen fahren war es unproblemtisch.🙈mit einem normalen Halter habe ich es nicht ausprobiert.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## nowak222 (Freitag um 22:45)

Hallo, 
ich habe das 2021 Lector FS Essential mit Naben von glory wheels.
Die hinteren Lager laufen nicht sauber. Kennt wer die Naben und die Maße der Innenlager?


----------

